

The Most Bombed Place On Earth - geoffsanders
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=37.061205&lon=-116.029701&z=13&m=b

======
dalke
That's Yucca Flats, a US nuclear test site.

I thought it would be Laos. See [http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-
pacific/1100842.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/1100842.stm) for
others who think the same. But that's measured in number of bombs per capita.
(The US dropped about 2.5 MT on Laos and 7 MT on Vietnam. The Allies dropped
about 3.4 MT of bombs during WWII.)

Perhaps it's measured in total explosive power? According to
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yucca_Flat](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yucca_Flat)
there were 827 separate detonations, and if I extracted the data correctly
from
[http://nuclearweaponarchive.org/Library/Catalog](http://nuclearweaponarchive.org/Library/Catalog)
then there was no more than 72 MT at Yucca Flats.

Novaya Zemlya, site of Soviet nuclear bomb testing, "hosted 224 nuclear
detonations with a total explosive energy equivalent to 265 megatons of TNT"
says
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novaya_Zemlya](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novaya_Zemlya)
.

So I don't understand the criteria used to determine that Yucca Flats is "the
most bombed place on earth."

